# System friert nach jedem emerge Befehl ein

## newXPSuser

Hi,

wenn ich was über portage installieren möchte kommt am Ende folgendes:

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

sh: line 1:  8781 Bus error               /sbin/ldconfig -r '/'

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.
```

in der Zeit ist das System komplett eingefroren...

Woran kann das liegen und wie kann man das beheben?

Danke,

newXPSuser

----------

## UTgamer

Klingt evtl. so als ob die falschen CPU-Konfigurationen für Chipsatz und CPU verwendet wurden.

Passen deine Einstellungen in der /etc/make.conf mit deiner Hardware zusammen?

CFLAGS="..."

CHOST="..."

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Wäre zumindest eine Fehlermöglichkeit.

Eine andere Fehlerursache könnte eine falsche Kernelkonfiguration sein, wegen der BUS-Error-Ausgabe. 

Sind DBUS und HAL aktiviert? 

#"rc-update show"

Überprüf diese Punkte doch mal.

Als Softwarefehlermöglichkeiten, dann ist dort noch der Hinweis mit: /sbin/ldconfig -r '/'

Das bitte auch mal ausführen, es überprüft ob deine Systembibliothen richtig gesetzt sind. Es klingt jetzt so als könnte es Fehler mit Berechtigungen im Dateisystem geben.

----------

## newXPSuser

also meine cpu ist ein core2duo und das hier ist meine make.conf:

```
  CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

  CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

  CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

  MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

die funktionierte aber sehr lange zeit...

in meiner rc list stehen u.a. folgende einträge:

```
dbus |                               default

hald |                               default
```

und dann noch folgende ausgabe:

```
$ /sbin/ldconfig -r '/'

Bus error
```

----------

## manuels

Schau dir mal die Liste der empfohlenen  CFlags an:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Intel_Core_Solo.2FDuo.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T20xx.2FT21xx

----------

## UTgamer

^^ Intel-CPUs sind extrem fehlerbehaftet, fast kaum ein Prozessor mit weniger als 20 Fehlern, daher gibts ja die Microcodes für Intel und genau darum ist es auch wichtig das du haargenau die richtigen CPU-Parameter einsetzt damit die richtigen Fehlerberichtigungen in Form von Microcodes nachgeladen werden.

Deine CPU braucht den "CFLAGS="-march=prescott" Parameter um die richtigen Fehlerbeseitigungscodes nachzuladen. Diese Fehlercodes/Microcodes können aber auch ins BIOS abgelegt werden. Ist den wenigstens dein BIOS auf aktuellstem Stand?

(Ich habe das mit den Microcodes auch in meiner Signatur. AMD dagegen hat seit 10 Jahren nur einen einzigen bekannten Fehler mit der Barcelona-CPU.)

Jetzt vermute ich mal das dein Dateisystem eine Macke hat.

Was gibt "ls -l /usr/lib" aus, sind die Dateiberechtigungen sauber?

Wenn nein könnte notfalls noch ein Dateisystemcheck helfen mit "fsck..." < dein Dateisystem.

Um danach die richtigen CPU-Werte einzusetzen und das System neu bauen zu lassen.

----------

## schachti

Ich würde erstmal versuchen, einen Defekt das Dateisystems (siehe Post von UTgamer) und einen Defekt der Hardware auszuschließen. Um die Hardware zu testen, würde ich von einer Live-CD aus mal memtest, cpuburn und die smartmontools verwenden.

----------

